# Merlin Super Nova



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Got to see and draw one of these at the World Field. Was a great looking bow. Very impressed with it. Much nicer in person than in the pictures. The fade blue looks great.


----------



## Jeff Saunders (Aug 5, 2002)

Marcus, now you see why there's a bunch of us Merlin owners... Merlin's attention to detail is fantastic. While beauty is in the eye of the 'bowholder', there are few that have see one of Merlin's top bows and said anything bad about it...

Who was shooting a Supernova at the World shoot in Oz?


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Marcus,

I knew you would be impressed if you saw one in person. 
You should see my silver SN with gold limb pockets and wheels.
So, when are you placing your order for one ? 



Sag.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Jeff
No one was shooting a Super Nova at the Worlds. I ran into Randell Wellings who is a distributor for them and he was kind enough to drag one out of his car to show me. 
In case you wish to know the most popular bow at the worlds was by far Hoyt UltraTecs followed by Martin Scepters. Dual cam dominated. 

Sag
When am I placing an order? I'm going to wait and see what comes out at the end of the month and decide what to do then. Chances are I will get whatever Hoyt's D shaped bow is, however at this point the Merlin is up there.
Gold limb pockets sound foul. I hate gold! Even my wedding ring is platinum!!

Anyone know if Merlin can do custom colours?


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Marcus,

Can't really blame you for waiting to see what everyone else has to offer.
The SN is only available with either gold or silver limb pockets and wheels.


Sag.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I like Silver limb pockets so they are fine. Was wondering if say you wanted a yellow or a red white and blue bow they can do it. 
I hate having a colour that everyone else has.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Marcus,

I don't believe Merlin offers any custom colors at this time.
You might give Ben an email at the Merlin site and ask him if they plan on offering any in the future.
I agree, it's kind of cool to have your own custom color.


Sag.


----------



## Zook (Aug 6, 2002)

You can get your SN in a few "fadecolors" Blue-black, Platinum-black, Red-black and maybe som other...
I don´t think Merlin are offering personal customcolors (yet).
But Ben is a great guy who´s always interested in new(crazy?) ideas, so I agree with Sag send him an email...


----------

